# Vape King - World Wonders Restock



## Stroodlepuff (22/9/15)

Hi all

Please note World Wonders has been restocked including the Pyramid

Get yours here http://www.vapeking.co.za/e-liquids/south-african-e-liquids/world-wonders-premium-e-liquid.html

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Kiff Rooibos (25/9/15)

Howzit guys. I ordered 3 bottles of World Wonders juices on Tuesday 22 Sept. I was later made aware that there was a mix up and that no 3mg was in stock; only 6mg. I was asked if I wanted the same order in 6mg to which I agreed. Haven't heard back from anyone yet. Order still says "Awaiting Stock". Any updates on the 3mg/6mg World Wonders juice will be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Stroodlepuff (25/9/15)

Kiff Rooibos said:


> Howzit guys. I ordered 3 bottles of World Wonders juices on Tuesday 22 Sept. I was later made aware that there was a mix up and that no 3mg was in stock; only 6mg. I was asked if I wanted the same order in 6mg to which I agreed. Haven't heard back from anyone yet. Order still says "Awaiting Stock". Any updates on the 3mg/6mg World Wonders juice will be greatly appreciated. Thanks



Do you have an order number for me bud?


----------



## Kiff Rooibos (25/9/15)

Howzit. Shot for the follow up. Order #5479. I received an e-mail earlier confirming that my order will be shipped today; Just not sure whether its in the 3mg or 6mg. Don't really mind at all, just keen to get my hands on that joose  Thanks again.


----------

